# Interest Check: Strion Bi-Pin Adapter for A2



## Ahshan (May 3, 2016)

*I've received word Five-Mega may consider running another batch of A2 Strion Bi-Pin Adapters if presented with enough interest.


Here's the communication:

*


fivemega said:


> Ahshan said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Fivemega,
> ...



:rock:*

Please reference the following thread for more information: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...emega-s-Strion-conversion-kit-for-Surefire-A2

Given the discontinuation of MA-02's, scarcity of circulating stock, and the recent price gouging of Lumens Factory HO-A2's, the accessible utility of the incandescent A2 is being ingloriously doused. Remember, this bi-pin adapter is designed for the Strion bulbs, but can be used for any bulb within electrical and dimensional specs (or not).

*




Images re-used from thread by DM51.*

If you are interested in purchasing one of these legendary adapter kits to keep it operable, then line right up!


*Damage is in the ballpark of $3X.


----------



## maxspeeds (May 3, 2016)

Ahshan said:


> *
> 
> Given the discontinuation of MA-02's, scarcity of circulating stock, and the recent price gouging of Lumens Factory HO-A2's, *



I just checked and the Lumens Factory HO-A2 lamps are $24 each. I believe this is what they always were. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## archimedes (May 3, 2016)

... and IIRC, that is still less than what the SF MA02 MSRP had been :thinking:


----------



## Ahshan (May 3, 2016)

It was $21+$5(shipping) two weeks ago.

I can't imagine the price will go down; anyhow, these bulbs tend to blacken over time, unlike their factory counterpart.

Contrary to the MA-02, the HO-A2 has a deteriorating service life which doesn't seem reasonable at cost. No way I'd continue running the A2 on these things.


----------



## 1pt21 (May 3, 2016)

I'd buy at least 2 of them. :twothumbs

Surprised there's not more of a push for another run of the the e-series bi-pin adapters. I'd buy like 5 of those!


----------



## scout24 (May 3, 2016)

Thread is about interest in Fivemega's adapter, not dispariging someone else's product or pricing. Keep it on topic.


----------



## bykfixer (May 3, 2016)

So if the list builds momentum I'd add my name for a couple.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 3, 2016)

I would be interested.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 3, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## rrego (May 3, 2016)

Another interested one here! Thanks.


----------



## mk2rocco (May 3, 2016)

I'm in! I've been bumping a WTB for 4 months.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 3, 2016)

I'm interested in one for the A2.

Also a bump for an e-series strion bi-pin as well. Been looking for one of those for a long time.


----------



## skillet (May 3, 2016)

Count me in for one


----------



## Minimoog (May 4, 2016)

Two for me please.


----------



## StudFreeman (May 6, 2016)

I'm in for two.


----------



## sgt253 (May 7, 2016)

Ill take one...


----------



## bykfixer (May 7, 2016)

Seems like at least 12 so far. 

How would it work? Deposit up front to ensure interest is certain?


----------



## Repsol600rr (May 7, 2016)

Hello all. I've been a long time lurker here but have never felt the need to post until I saw this. I have bought 3 a2's, 2 whites and a red, because of you guys and I carry one of them everyday. In my research I noticed I was way behind the 8 ball on the first runs of these but I don't want to be again. I love my a2's and want to keep them running well into the future:candle:. I'm down for 2 if that's possible.


----------



## Darien (May 7, 2016)

I'll take one as well...


----------



## bykfixer (May 7, 2016)

Repsol600rr said:


> Hello all. I've been a long time lurker here but have never felt the need to post until I saw this. I have bought 3 a2's, 2 whites and a red, because of you guys and I carry one of them everyday. In my research I noticed I was way behind the 8 ball on the first runs of these but I don't want to be again. I love my a2's and want to keep them running well into the future:candle:. I'm down for 2 if that's possible.



Welcome to the site.
Great 1st post.


----------



## Ahshan (May 7, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Seems like at least 12 so far.
> 
> How would it work? Deposit up front to ensure interest is certain?




15 individuals in for 19 units, so far

I'm talking with Varooj about that right now.


----------



## mk2rocco (May 7, 2016)

I'll buy a second if needed [emoji13]


----------



## ampdude (May 8, 2016)

I would be in for one, though the Strion's bulb tends to blacken over time as well. I'd also be in for an E-series version. The factory bulb is really by far the best option though if you're able to locate one. They run forever and don't blacken.


----------



## Ahshan (May 9, 2016)

ampdude said:


> I would be in for one, though the Strion's bulb tends to blacken over time as well. I'd also be in for an E-series version. The factory bulb is really by far the best option though if you're able to locate one. They run forever and don't blacken.



Sweet!

I'm only advocating this adapter because no one should be cornered into a $30-45 lamp assembly if an accident occurs (and it's just so damned wasteful); running a $1-4 bi-pin, whether it blackens or not, is much more reasonable.

I want people to feel completely comfortable using their A2's as workhorses, and a workhorse should have an abundant supply of carrots.


Ahshan


----------



## ampdude (May 9, 2016)

I agree 100%. It's sad that SF would completely discontinue production of lamps for these expensive lights. I could see doing occasional runs when they need stock, but completely discontinuing them is just wrong, especially with the amount of people out there who still have the lights and buy replacement lamps for them. I remember running the Strion in an E-series adapter I had long ago. It was fairly orange compared to the stock bulb and blackened fairly quickly. I take that back, I have no interest in an E-series version. I've never used the A2 version, but I can see the color temperature being better because of the higher voltage from the regulator in the A2, vs. the 17670 I was running in the E2e. Bulb life and blackening will be an issue though. Not a big problem with cheap bulbs you can replace often though. It would be nice to be able to use Maglite bi-pin bulbs as well.


----------



## StudFreeman (May 10, 2016)

Mag Bi-Pin bulbs would be sweet! Really cheap and still available for the foreseeable future.

Mag bulbs would require a dedicated head because their bulb envelopes are a smidge too big for the OEM reflector. That is something I'd be actually interested in as well.


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2016)

Ahshan said:


> I've received word Five-Mega may consider....



Hell yes!!!

+1,000,000 for another run!


----------



## balane (May 20, 2016)

Removing myself from the interested list. Thank you.


----------



## gravelrash (May 20, 2016)

I have 6 A2s; I would be in for at least two of these adapters.


----------



## bigchelis (May 20, 2016)

You can buy them here now:
http://tadcustoms.com/flashlight.htm


http://tadcustoms.com/a2-bi-pin-socket.htm


I purchased the bi-pin kit for my C size Maglite.


bigC


----------



## mk2rocco (May 20, 2016)

Sweet! Looks like they are potted? At least the adapter will be difficult to break.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2016)

bigchelis said:


> You can buy them here now:
> http://tadcustoms.com/flashlight.htm
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the stupid question. But are those for Streamlight Strion bulbs?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 20, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Sorry for the stupid question. But are those for Streamlight Strion bulbs?



Not a stupid question. I am wondering the same thing. He is selling a specific bi-pin bulb with them so I'm not sure if they will be height/focus compatible with the Strion. Also a 4.8v 1.3A bulb being drive at only 4 volts? I cant imagine it would be very bright.


----------



## archimedes (May 20, 2016)

Any more info about this maker ? ... :thinking:


----------



## 1pt21 (May 21, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Any more info about this maker ? ... :thinking:



Seriously! Anyone??

How have we not heard of these?? And the website offers VERY little info on the seller from what I can find on there... No location, no contact info.

Also note that the A2 Socket is listed a Pre-Order with a listed lead time of 2 weeks, didn't see anyone mention that yet. I don't like the looks of how deep the bulb sits in what looks like brass with plastic around it maybe? Certainly seems like it would make focusing a different bulb more difficult, plus _IF_ plastic, higher powered bulbs posing a melting hazard as well. As mentioned earlier, it seems like they sell specific bulbs for it. Are they the only ones that work properly?? 

*This has definitely piqued my interest for sure, but I still wish FM would just make another run so the $$ could go to a fantastic CPF Community member.* 

Now I WILL say that the M Series adapter looks nice, and it's cool that not only one but two bulbs are included :twothumbs

Someone please give some feedback on this seller, I don't have it in me to just blindly make a purchase with an unknown seller :sigh:


Thanks for any insight!!!


ETA: Not sure if it was the computer I was on or my work network, but now that I check the site again I do in fact see contact info, location, etc...

Seriously considering one of the M-Series adapters..


----------



## 1pt21 (May 21, 2016)

Did some digging. Found out they're just another Hong Kong seller....

I'll keep my comments to myself, but will say that it is kind of cool to see these items for sale outside of the forums. It's a first for me to see items this specific (niche) coming from overseas. 

Who knows, but they won't be getting any business from me unless I'm really desperate for an adapter. Lets hope my patience pays off and I could give my $$ to someone I know and trust from the CPF Community to make quality, original parts and stand behind their work.. FM please pull through for us!!!


----------



## chillinn (May 21, 2016)

Please include me on the list. I am definitely interested in a Five-Mega Strion bi-pin adapter for A2.


----------



## bigchelis (May 21, 2016)

I emailed the seller and he confirmed he had the maglite C size bi-pin Kit in stock and ordered a couple. He emails back quick too so figured it was ok to see the quality brass kit


----------



## Bicycleflyer (May 21, 2016)

I would buy one FM bi pin adapter. Been looking for years....so count me in


----------



## Monocrom (May 22, 2016)

Looks like I'll be waiting and hoping F.M. decides to do another run.


----------



## The_Driver (May 22, 2016)

Concerning Tad Customs:
There is now a 3.7V 1.8A bulb listed as "coming soon".


----------



## m4a1usr (May 22, 2016)

The_Driver said:


> There is now a 3.7V 1.8A bulb listed as "coming soon".



Saw that too. Hmmmmmm,..........? Maybe a lurker here? Interest has certainly grown for "something" in the past few weeks.


----------



## fronzn (May 23, 2016)

I'll take one


----------



## 1pt21 (May 24, 2016)

m4a1usr said:


> Saw that too. Hmmmmmm,..........? Maybe a lurker here? Interest has certainly grown for "something" in the past few weeks.




Yes, his username is: *Tad CSW*


----------



## bigchelis (May 25, 2016)

1pt21 said:


> Yes, his username is: *Tad CSW*



TAD CSW or http://tadcustoms.com/flashlight.htm

Like I said earlier I ordered bi-pin kits from him already and received them in the mail already. He is very good at responding to any questions via email too. If you don't see any items in stock just email the guy and he can give you an ETA and when he will have more available, no need to worry about this being a scam of some sort.

I will do a write-up/review on his 2 type/styles of bi-pin kits for the C size Maglites in case anybody else is interested.

stay tunned for writeup.

bigC


----------



## bykfixer (May 25, 2016)

^^ bookmarked.

Thank you.


----------



## Jim Bonney (May 26, 2016)

I'm in for an adaptor from FM.

Let's stop derailing this from FM's fine product. I'll do a thread on Tad.


----------



## bykfixer (May 26, 2016)

bigchelis said:


> TAD CSW or http://tadcustoms.com/flashlight.htm
> 
> Like I said earlier I ordered bi-pin kits from him already and received them in the mail already. He is very good at responding to any questions via email too. If you don't see any items in stock just email the guy and he can give you an ETA and when he will have more available, no need to worry about this being a scam of some sort.
> 
> ...



Just ordered the G4 kit for him for an incoming Mag. Comes with a bulb too.


----------



## RWT1405 (May 28, 2016)

I am interested in the FM adapter also, might be in for 2.


----------



## MaxStatic (May 30, 2016)

Count me in for at least one, maybe two if it sets the deal over the line. Cheers.


----------



## KBobAries (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm good for 1 and possibly a second.

Dan


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 6, 2016)

MaxStatic said:


> Count me in for at least one, maybe two if it sets the deal over the line. Cheers.



Yup, that's why I said two.
I don't even own an A2 (yet)


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Yup, that's why I said two.
> I don't even own an A2 (yet)




Oh! You're missing out. Seriously. I love mine.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 6, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Oh! You're missing out. Seriously. I love mine.


Agreed ... there's a reason why the A2 is listed on my profile page :twothumbs


----------



## XeonBlue (Jul 5, 2016)

Definitely count me in for one!

I was just looking into a spare bulb for my Aviator A2 (best freaking flashlight I have ever owned.. will never feel foolish for spending the couple hundred dollars on it oh so long ago now) and realizing how hard it is getting. Especially for the 4 flat model. The mod would make my year.


----------

